# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  recherche famille d'accueil pour un oiseau (inséparable bleu) - URGENT

## Suavet

bonjour,
Nous avons trouvé hier 14 juillet 2021 un oiseau (inséparable bleu) dans la rue sur le trottoir. Il est manifestement apprivoisé. Nous avons posté des annonces pour essayer de retrouver son propriétaire mais personne ne s'est manifesté pour le moment. Il a l'aile gauche tombante mais elle n'est pas cassée d'après le véto NAC vu aujourd'hui qui lui a fait une radio. Il ne peut pas déplier complètement son aile. il s'agit peut-être d'une malformation congénitale ou d'arthrite ou autre chose. Nous ne pouvons pas le garder et partons en vacances samedi 17/07. L'idéal pour lui serait une famille d'accueil qui a déjà des inséparables. Merci pour votre aide.

----------


## girafe

Bonsoir, 
Ou vous trouvez vous (ville, département) ? 
Regarder du coté des associations près de chez vous si certaines s'occupent d'oiseaux

----------

